# Apple Cider Vinegar to bathe in?



## Amdg (Jan 4, 2015)

So I'm a firm believer in organic apple cider vinegar and do put it in our budgies water every three days or so. But we've now switched to a full bath/water feeder combo. Is it okay for them to bathe in? I'm just worried for their eyes, if irritated them. Thoughts?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*My birds often bathe in their water dishes (with the ACV in them) and it doesn't seem to bother them.*


----------



## pjld (Apr 8, 2015)

What kind of dilution are you using for the vinegar in the water?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


pjld said:



What kind of dilution are you using for the vinegar in the water?

Click to expand...

http://talkbudgies.com/holistic-natural-remedies-[articles]/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

1/2 teaspoon of ACV to 8 ounces of water.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

You are a most wise bird owner to be using the ACV....good job...

I know mine have bathed/semi bathed in it with no ill effect's either....same dilutuion as Deb stated...


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

I have no idea what the dilution I use in ounces but will go with what Deb and Randy said. As an added extra though, I actually spray my birds with this ACV solution as well as giving it to them in their water supply. Apparently, and this could be an old wives tale, ACV water sprayed on feathers is meant to improve their overall condition; tightness of feather, shininess etc. So a few weeks before a show my birds get a regular spray


----------



## Amdg (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks guys - bring on the ACV!!!!


----------

